# A few questions



## Chris37 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi,

I just got the 922 on Thursday I had a few questions. On the on demand the tv shows are not marked by Network like the 722k correct the 722k was better organized then the 922. And who do I speak to about the logos there's several mistakes for my local channels like Fox has Sahara One instead of the fox logo.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## MikeL DISH (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey, Chris37! What you'll need to do is press Menu on your remote twice to bring up the System Info screen. Once there, verify that it shows the software version of your 922 receiver as S1.13. Then unplug your receiver's power cord from the wall for at least 15 seconds and plug it back in. That should fix the problem. If it doesn't, run a check switch on your receiver. Let me know if that works!

Hope that helps!


----------

